# Merfect !



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Well as promised , another quick review of the MER Hybrid wax, the weather held out temporarily , so did the best I could within the time allowed

the guinea pig



















The wheels were sprayed with a wheel cleaner










and quickly rinsed off

as shown in this video



then the whole car was washed using the magifoam 200ml product +400ml water (enough for 2 cars )

the foaming you have seen before but once again



after a quick ciggie










the car was rinsed off to reveal this



















now as it was a merday, decided to hand polish with mer of course, now I have seen in the past comments about dusting and difficult to remove etc, this is the amount I use for half of the bonnet










applied to the offside of the bonnet, you could make out where the product was applied, but I don't think the camera captured it








, then continued around the car and applied to the wheels also

Left for about 15 mins and was a breeze to buff off, using one of the dark royal blue microfibre cloths from the poundshop (I didn't get a call from the BAA, so I assume there was no dusting to worry about )

Now onto the juicy bit, time for the hybrid wax this is very viscous and fairly difficult to get out of the bottle (I have mentioned to MER about a possible addition of a pump dispenser, but I doubt it will happen and all I can fault the product packaging for)










It was proobably more 'difficult' to apply than the polish , but the light drizzle did not help really, so I had to put the car in the garage and complete all of the panels, by then we had a half decent rain shower, so relaxed with a jacket potato and some corned beef :thumb: (no pics of that I'm afraid, and you won't wanna see the afters I'm sure )

So once the rain appeared to have gone I wheeled the car back outside and buffed off the wax, nice swipe effect, the the right amount of resistance when buffing off




























there was some mud on the tyres so gave those another rinse before appying some tyre dressing
as you can see on the rims, the mer polish has it's own effect










I did do the interior too, but there was little to show there, vac'd glass cleaned n stuff
where I clean the cars is quite dark even though it is outside, so final pic taken at the front










If we get some rain there will be some pictures of the beading, next thing is to see how close to the durability the claims are, hoping to try it on a darker solid colour car the polo from Monday look still looks good though :thumb:
Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Well the car looks really good any idea how long before this is on the market ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GSD said:


> Well the car looks really good any idea how long before this is on the market ?


What the car or the wax?
:lol:
Both are available, Audi A3 sport back 170 , nice drive, I could live with one easily :thumb:
Mer hybrid wax at halfrauds £13.99 for 500ml


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

GSD said:


> Well the car looks really good any idea how long before this is on the market ?


It's available in Halfords now


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

always nice to see another old school Mer fan, never had any issues with it and always thought it was a decent enough product for the coin....top work mate...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

phobia said:


> always nice to see another old school Mer fan, never had any issues with it and always thought it was a decent enough product for the coin....top work mate...


it was more the hybrid wax I wanted to try, but yes the mer polish when used 'properly' for me tops other otc competitors,if the durability transpires to be 2/3 of the claims or greater, I will part with most of paste wax collection :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks great for a relatively quick effort!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CliveP said:


> Looks great for a relatively quick effort!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


All in all it was 3 hrs, however rain had stopped play for best part of an hour, which was a pity as there was more I wanted to demo and try 

Thing is as well, folk with silver cars will confirm, it is hard to capture the effect on camera after a workout


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice one,I had a look at this lastnight when I popped to my local to distract my mate from his work.
I decided against getting it though,my mrs would probably have lynched me.
I might get her to buy me it as a treat one day!
And Mer polish on wheels works quite well in my experience :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

As it was my day off, got my friends Civic to try some of the Hybrid wax again, this time on Black


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

How did you get on with it ? i thought it was a bit thick but was really impressed with the result,i reckon the wax will last on first impressions.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GSD said:


> How did you get on with it ? i thought it was a bit thick but was really impressed with the result,i reckon the wax will last on first impressions.


Yes it's very viscous, but once on the panels, the old swipe test works well and it's very easy to buff off, I also put some on my kitchen draining board, it does seem very durable, will be putting it on as many cars as possible to test it out :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

they had got this at rufforth market on sunday for £10 was going to get some but bought a coat instead


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Yes it's very viscous, but once on the panels, the old swipe test works well and it's very easy to buff off, I also put some on my kitchen draining board, it does seem very durable, will be putting it on as many cars as possible to test it out :thumb:


Good i ended up with 3ltr from Halfords 3 for 2 offer gave 1ltr to my son but think i still have loads to go at


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved the Mer of Old and certainly is more prevalent as a brand since the take over a good while ago.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Loved the Mer of Old and certainly is more prevalent as a brand since the take over a good while ago.


I have applied some of the hybrid wax on my rims to see how it fairs out :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I did not know there was a Mer "upgrade". I have had a bottle of the blue in the cupboard for a good while, use it for removing tar at times. Used to find it hard to shift off a Venetian red which oxidised easily compared to some other protections. The new bottle looks "attractive" so it does it's job . May look into it as I like some around. 

Both cars seem to have come up a treat :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Used it again today as my mate had done me a favour

Not sure why so many have difficulty applying polish nice and thin for minimal or no dusting




























similar to silver for reflections










I'm starting to really enjoy this


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

done this quick vid yesterday of the sheeting although we would not get rain like this (unless you are in New Zealand , Australia or Japan )



click on the pick to play


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like a forgot to add these after pics from a few weeks back


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mmmm tempted to get some after youre review... Thanks.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DiscoTD5 said:


> Mmmm tempted to get some after youre review... Thanks.


Someone posted a link for a free sample of the product :thumb:
All the vehicles pre cleaned with mer polish left for at least 10mins then the wax applied, must confess the Polo is still gleaming like 1st applied :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Decided to try some on my car


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a brilliant shine i'm waiting for some half decent weather to do mine,i tried some on the bonnet but it started raining.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Reflections and shine look spot on, well done.

I am very tempted to purchase a 500ml wax from halfords, does look good.

i think dusting is a issue with me, because i can spot how much polish and wax you have used, i use far to much, i need to cut down on the amount i place on my applicator.

Thanks for this review, been a great joy to read.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great reviews Avanti. Funny how Mer polish always worked well but did not last long. Until now with the aid of a wax ontop. How did it compare in looks once you added the wax in terms of gloss?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Great reviews Avanti. Funny how Mer polish always worked well but did not last long. Until now with the aid of a wax ontop. How did it compare in looks once you added the wax in terms of gloss?


What made me decide to try some on the car was after looking at the pic of the Jazz, it is in the sun but giving an opaque reflection off the bumper, so may prove good in the hiding defects stake, the polish is lasting well on the wheels beads great and has had 2 hits of Ab Very Cherry  (mixed at 1:10) and some swarfega wheel cleaner (acidic) at 1:12 also for experimental purposes, gloss wise Im not sure as the day seemed as if there was low fog although not foggy, I think it's a brighter gloss rather than deep shine, but we due rain tomorrow so wanted to see what the beading was like :thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheers for the reviews on various colours, i'll be trying the the free sample it on my black car soon, that already has a few layers of polish on and see what the result is like!:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti hows the hybrid holding up from the Audi Application over a month ago?..:wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Avanti hows the hybrid holding up from the Audi Application over a month ago?..:wave:


I saw it on Tuesday and it (the car) is still King of the works car park (I use a different car park) but the guy keeps me updated, he knows whats beading and so I asked him to let me know when the beading stops or reduces significantly :thumb:
Saying that the Polo is still looking good, but we have not had rain here for over a week :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Used the Mer Hybrid again today, this time it was even easier to apply and in the sun too :thumb:














































and on the Mini


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i had the free sample and gave it away.. tested on a freshly corrected focus(my sisters) lasted less than a month.

EDIT: sorry should say the beading sheeting.. lasted less than a month (about 2 weeks iirc) can't say for sure how long protection lasted.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> i had the free sample and gave it away.. tested on a freshly corrected focus(my sisters) lasted less than a month.
> 
> EDIT: sorry should say the beading sheeting.. lasted less than a month (about 2 weeks iirc) can't say for sure how long protection lasted.


The Civic I cleaned and applied it to a while back , was cleaned again today and it is still lasting well, I did pre wax clean with Mer polish on all of the cars shown except my own :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> i had the free sample and gave it away.. tested on a freshly corrected focus(my sisters) lasted less than a month.
> 
> *EDIT: sorry should say the beading sheeting.. lasted less than a month (about 2 weeks iirc)* can't say for sure how long protection lasted.


I'm surprised you only get 2 weeks, as I have used the polish alone in the past and it stretches a good few weeks on it's own :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely stuff love the fiat....:thumb:
What cant you say about a black motor...??? Well a lot i suppose but she looks swell..:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I'm surprised you only get 2 weeks, as I have used the polish alone in the past and it stretches a good few weeks on it's own :thumb:


could be because i didn't use the mer polish underneath..
but the car was freshly corrected, IPA wipedowns throughout, washed, another ipa wipedown after drying and hybrid wax applied.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Craig get to bed....:lol:
Go get up the wooden hill to bedfordshire....:lol:

Suppose i better get the car in the yard..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

back to work tommorow, 2 weeks holiday is over  gutted..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

But man getting your whole car wet sanded....WOW.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Some beading shots


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Good result on the Audi, TBH im more impressed with the wheels, (Bump) are they sealed?


----------

